# Breitling Navitimer Owner Thread



## homieliu

I am shocked that as an iconic and important watch, Navitimer doesn't even has its own thread.

Personally, I consider Navitimer as one of the most important chrono and aircraft watch.

So I decide to share my Navitimer 01 (AB0120) as a beginning of a thread.

Feel free to post pics of the lovely Navi and comment about this watch!


----------



## jhkaplan

Mine was just delivered on Friday and I could not be more in love. It's been a weird road to getting this watch. First saw it when I was reading a thread years ago about the watches from House of Cards. Doug stamper wears one in the show, but I always thought it was too busy and never was my kind of watch. I held these feelings up until a few months ago, when something flipped inside of me and I couldn't stop looking at Navi pics online. I was gearing up for a bigger watch purchase and thought I was going for a used Rolex GMT master 2 Pepsi, but once that switch flipped, I knew I had to have the Navitimer. (It also helps that it was a few thousand cheaper than the Rolex).

The Navitimer was just delivered on Friday and I absolutely love it. I thought the slide rule bezel wouldn't be useful, but I just took a job that will have me in Paris a lot and traveling around Europe a ton, so the bezel's going to be great for calculating the exchange rate between Euros and USD.

I got it with both the black and gold leather straps; the quality on both is amazing. Was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for straps for this thing. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## homieliu

jhkaplan said:


> Mine was just delivered on Friday and I could not be more in love. It's been a weird road to getting this watch. First saw it when I was reading a thread years ago about the watches from House of Cards. Doug stamper wears one in the show, but I always thought it was too busy and never was my kind of watch. I held these feelings up until a few months ago, when something flipped inside of me and I couldn't stop looking at Navi pics online. I was gearing up for a bigger watch purchase and thought I was going for a used Rolex GMT master 2 Pepsi, but once that switch flipped, I knew I had to have the Navitimer. (It also helps that it was a few thousand cheaper than the Rolex).
> 
> The Navitimer was just delivered on Friday and I absolutely love it. I thought the slide rule bezel wouldn't be useful, but I just took a job that will have me in Paris a lot and traveling around Europe a ton, so the bezel's going to be great for calculating the exchange rate between Euros and USD.
> 
> I got it with both the black and gold leather straps; the quality on both is amazing. Was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for straps for this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro, looks like yours is 46mm. Love the brown strap, I think any leather or military strap will do for a good looking Navi. I am currently searching for a bracelet for Navi but it was actually way much expensive than I expected.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## homieliu

darklight111 said:


>


always appreciate a vintage Navi.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan

homieliu said:


> Congrats bro, looks like yours is 46mm. Love the brown strap, I think any leather or military strap will do for a good looking Navi. I am currently searching for a bracelet for Navi but it was actually way much expensive than I expected.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


I coulda swore mine was the 43mm version. Now I need to go check.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## homieliu

jhkaplan said:


> I coulda swore mine was the 43mm version. Now I need to go check.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


43 was solid case back, you can see the movement in 46mm version. I personally like the 43mm version more.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan

homieliu said:


> 43 was solid case back, you can see the movement in 46mm version. I personally like the 43mm version more.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Perfect! And I agree about 43>46










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

Nothing like a Breitling Nav. 
Frank.


----------



## BrandonP

In on 1!



homieliu said:


> 43 was solid case back, you can see the movement in 46mm version. I personally like the 43mm version more.


Some 43mm Navitimers have an exhibition caseback -

My PanA:










Back side (not mine):


----------



## darklight111

homieliu said:


> always appreciate a vintage Navi.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Thanks mate  In fact this is a 2004 watch, I would consider my 806 more of a vontage one


----------



## homieliu

BrandonP said:


> In on 1!
> 
> Some 43mm Navitimers have an exhibition caseback -
> 
> My PanA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side (not mine):


Some limited edition does have that.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## homieliu

helderberg said:


> View attachment 12497867
> View attachment 12497869
> 
> 
> Nothing like a Breitling Nav.
> Frank.


Three line looks way much vintage than four line.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

homieliu said:


> Congrats bro, looks like yours is 46mm. Love the brown strap, I think any leather or military strap will do for a good looking Navi. I am currently searching for a bracelet for Navi but it was actually way much expensive than I expected.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


If you wait and stock the forum you can get the bracelets for decently priced. They are extremely nice (although I never did compare against an after
Market). It also looks great on mesh (try staib and don't be afraid to get a medium thick to save a few more bucks).

The 46 mm bracelets take even more time to find them the 43mm but within 3 months I think you can get one in new or Like New for $750 - $900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homieliu

CastorTroy3 said:


> If you wait and stock the forum you can get the bracelets for decently priced. They are extremely nice (although I never did compare against an after
> Market). It also looks great on mesh (try staib and don't be afraid to get a medium thick to save a few more bucks).
> 
> The 46 mm bracelets take even more time to find them the 43mm but within 3 months I think you can get one in new or Like New for $750 - $900.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I will keep my eyes on the new post!

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

Not a Navitimer but hopefully allowed.


----------



## watchdprince

The Navitimer is one watch I admire a lot , I saw it on a friend lately and was splendid. I it ought to have its own thread.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Here are some more Navis...

Honor Flight





Blue Edition





And, on a related note -- Montbrillant Datora


----------



## homieliu

Jazzmaster said:


> Here are some more Navis...
> 
> Honor Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, on a related note -- Montbrillant Datora


Is the blue dial 43 or 46? Really like that.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

homieliu said:


> Is the blue dial 43 or 46? Really like that.


43mm


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Damo997

My 50th Anniversary Navitimer and the Bremont Jaguar MK1 keeping each other company


----------



## aedward5

I have had my Navitimer 01 46mm for a little over 6 hours at this point. I picked one up from a trusted dealer that I found here on the forum at a great price. It?s currently on a black leather strap with a deployment buckle and I have a Breitling rubber strap on order as well. I?m thrilled to add this watch to my collection. Also interested in seeing other straps that people have put on their navitimers. Does anyone have any suggestions for ones that look good on it?

Here?s a shot of my very new Navi.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## sangamos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Here's my 1966 Navitimer Ref.#806 "Twin Jet", with a circa 1980's Breitling "Oyster Style" bracelet. This one was fully restored by Horological Services back in October 2013, where it received a Breitling Factory Service Replacement Dial w/C3 lume. Accurate to w/in +3 seconds/day, works perfectly, C3 lume glows all night long, and in my NOT so humble opinion, the bracelet MAKES it! All the "cool factor" of a Rolex Daytona and THEN some, for ~1/3 the price:


----------



## sauuce

TheGanzman said:


> Here's my 1966 Navitimer Ref.#806 "Twin Jet", with a circa 1980's Breitling "Oyster Style" bracelet. This one was fully restored by Horological Services back in October 2013, where it received a Breitling Factory Service Replacement Dial w/C3 lume. Accurate to w/in +3 seconds/day, works perfectly, C3 lume glows all night long, and in my NOT so humble opinion, the bracelet MAKES it! All the "cool factor" of a Rolex Daytona and THEN some, for ~1/3 the price:


 I'm a huge proponent of faded lume, but this one def looks good with the C3. Function wins over form here

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Thanks! It's funny - I've run it through the WUS Sales Forum a number of times at what *I* consider a STEAL and have gotten BUPKUS - obviously you & I are in that SHORT line of guys who think this watch is "cool". Where's Jim Clark when you NEED him?!


----------



## Alpinoc

Here's my Blue Navi! Love this dial!


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Can't really have a watch with no WR less than 100m, so I drew this, as I really want a Navi...


----------



## Alpinoc

Why not? Because of your ocupation or is just you? Nice drawing BTW.



LexEtAnnihilato said:


> Can't really have a watch with no WR less than 100m, so I drew this, as I really want a Navi...
> 
> View attachment 12679717


----------



## O2AFAC67

Now gone but my flyback cossie was the bomb... 



As was its stablemate the display back cossie...


----------



## O2AFAC67

I loved my two Old Navi's equally...


----------



## sauuce

Damo997 said:


> View attachment 12518083
> 
> My 50th Anniversary Navitimer and the Bremont Jaguar MK1 keeping each other company


This is an amazing looking reference. Up until now I was debating between a A23322 and an 806. This one looks like a nice unique mix! How do you like it?


----------



## sangamos

My '56 navitimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Mostly because of my occupation, lots of exposure to elements, partly because I wear my watches all the time, gym, shower, swimming, you name it.

And thanks, drawing turned out pretty good 


Alpinoc said:


> Why not? Because of your ocupation or is just you? Nice drawing BTW.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Even in the "early" days of the jet age we learned to depend on it... ;-)


----------



## homieliu

nice pics by you guys!!
post some new recent shots to show my appreciation!!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Aquaracer75

I have been drooling over the Navitimer for over a year now and I too noticed Doug Stamper wearing one on House Of Cards. I am addicted to that show! Well I finally bought a used Navitimer and I am told it’s a Navitimer 2. I think it’s a 42mm. I love it but I think I would rather have a 46.


----------



## Aquaracer75

Aquaracer75 said:


> I have been drooling over the Navitimer for over a year now and I too noticed Doug Stamper wearing one on House Of Cards. I am addicted to that show! Well I finally bought a used Navitimer and I am told it's a Navitimer 2. I think it's a 42mm. I love it but I think I would rather have a 46.


Also, I was wondering if anyone else has a Navitimer that has a stiff dial when setting the time? I set the time on a new SuperOcean recently and the time set dial was much smoother. Any comments would be very much appreciated!


----------



## johnny action

since I can't afford the real deal I must be satisfied with this one. Once a dude in line behind me at the Walmart checkout complimented me on my "Breitling." I didn't correct him. I'm so lame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaNy2309

This is the best watch, I have ever own.


----------



## MaNy2309




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sauuce

MaNy2309 said:


> This is the best watch, I have ever own.
> View attachment 12783041


 that's a great picture

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Jazzmaster

darklight111 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## klockodile

Brushed Navitimer limited for Japan.


----------



## slcnav

Wearing today, and waiting on my Navitimer D30023 that arrives tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

klockodile said:


> Brushed Navitimer limited for Japan.
> View attachment 12834887
> 
> View attachment 12834899


fk.... that's not something you can see every day..

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Love Navitimers for years too!

















































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## darklight111




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sadly, both are gone from the collection... :roll::-(


----------



## Leon Lim

Hi all,
I have a small 6.5 inch wrist and currently owns a Navitimer A30030 which is 38m with lug~lug size of 44mm.
I'm considering getting a 42mm A13324, can anyone advice me on the lug~lug size of this model?


----------



## psbero

Leon Lim said:


> Hi all,
> I have a small 6.5 inch wrist and currently owns a Navitimer A30030 which is 38m with lug~lug size of 44mm.
> I'm considering getting a 42mm A13324, can anyone advice me on the lug~lug size of this model?


I have a 6.5" wrist and have an A23322, which I believe shares the same case as the one you're looking at. It wears very well on the wrist. It feels smaller than my Speedy and Black Bay even though the diameter and thickness is almost identical. The lugs are short and curve down, which helps a lot. I haven't measured the lug-to-lug, but from when I was researching it some time ago I believe it is around 48mm iirc


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leon Lim

psbero said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and have an A23322, which I believe shares the same case as the one you're looking at. It wears very well on the wrist. It feels smaller than my Speedy and Black Bay even though the diameter and thickness is almost identical. The lugs are short and curve down, which helps a lot. I haven't measured the lug-to-lug, but from when I was researching it some time ago I believe it is around 48mm iirc


Many thanks to your reply.
I have always love navitimers especially those with all black or all white dials.
Unfortunately I'm afraid that those 43mm navitimers will look weird on a 6.5 wrist, hopefully Breitling will reissue some with 38~40mm ones in the future.


----------



## Hunterfate

Heritage in snowy conditions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

First Navitimer (01). Got it last week but I'm already considering trading it in for the 43mm due to it wearing a little big on my wrists. The only thing that sucks is that there isn't a blue option in the 43mm size and it doesn't have the open case back. Don't know what to do


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Lim

Anyonehave more info on these?


----------



## helderberg

johnny action said:


> since I can't afford the real deal I must be satisfied with this one. Once a dude in line behind me at the Walmart checkout complimented me on my "Breitling." I didn't correct him. I'm so lame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not lame at all. I have one of those and they are a great watch. Wear and enjoy.
Frank.


----------



## helderberg

One of the all time classics.
Frank.


----------



## hokiesean24

So many beauties. Here are my current 2.


----------



## drefrank

I've never been much of a Breitling fan, but when I saw this watch it made me reconsider. It's a 1969 Navitimer 806 and I've really been enjoying it. I've developed a new interest and respect for all that is going on with the dial and bezel. Luckily there is much explanatory info out there. Also having fun with different straps!


----------



## Jazzmaster

helderberg said:


> One of the all time classics.
> Frank.


Fantastic photos, Frank! :-!


----------



## hokiesean24

That's beautiful!

[

QUOTE=drefrank;45504903]
View attachment 12966239
View attachment 12966241
View attachment 12966243
I've never been much of a Breitling fan, but when I saw this watch it made me reconsider. It's a 1969 Navitimer 806 and I've really been enjoying it. I've developed a new interest and respect for all that is going on with the dial and bezel. Luckily there is much explanatory info out there. Also having fun with different straps![/QUOTE]


----------



## hokiesean24

Nope, but I am on a mission now. Those look amazing.


----------



## Mister Lamb

Leon Lim said:


> Anyonehave more info on these?


I could be mistaken, but the second cream faced Navi looks similar to an edition limited to Torneau stores here in the US.


----------



## Mister Lamb

https://i.imgur.com/cExBDCL.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/JUOwNLu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/wviAnCH.jpg


----------



## drefrank

I have a question for the experts. While I am enjoying the straps - the watch looks very different depending on which one is attached (lighting plays into it too I'm sure), I'm wondering if there was a particular steel bracelet that was available for these watches. I've seen photos but haven't been able to find reference numbers. Mine is a 1969. Thanks!


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Brice

Great pictures, Gustavo, love them!

Cheers, my friend.
Brice


----------



## Hunterfate

Gustavo, just... Wow. Breathtaking :-!


----------



## masterdelgado

Brice said:


> Great pictures, Gustavo, love them!
> 
> Cheers, my friend.
> Brice


I´m glad you like it my friend! I promise more with enology thematic. Jajaja

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## drefrank

Any thoughts as to my questions about bracelets from a couple days ago?


----------



## Ericsmith89

I own the navi 01. I love the dial and case but do not enjoy the padded leather strap. I leaning towards getting rid of it. It looks nicer on my dresser than on my wrist. Maybe that has something to do with my dress. I sometimes wish I had the blue with white sub dials too


----------



## meson1

Ericsmith89 said:


> I own the navi 01. I love the dial and case but do not enjoy the padded leather strap. I leaning towards getting rid of it. It looks nicer on my dresser than on my wrist. Maybe that has something to do with my dress. I sometimes wish I had the blue with white sub dials too


1. There are plenty of aftermarket straps out there.
2. I would have held out for an 01 46mm if they did one that was blue with white subdials. As it is, I make do with the 41.8mm A23322 _Valjoux 7753_ version in order to get that colour scheme; though I am hugely pleased with it.









P.S. The strap mine is on is the _RIOS1931 Nature Buffalo Cognac_.


----------



## kak1154

I was stuck on the blue with white subdials also, but I went with the A13022 for the quickset date. A bit hard to track down, and maybe I overpaid a bit, but I found a good example last year.


----------



## drefrank

Had a couple straps made for my 806. What do you think?


----------



## rickpal14

My first Breitling.... Navitimer World. Almost one month old now but still in the honey moon phase! Love everything about it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but never forgotten...


----------



## richn

I absolutely love mine, picked it up a little while ago! First watch on a leather band and I love it.


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gone but never forgotten...


That's one picture -- among many others you dedicated to this Cossie -- that was very inspirational to me!
Thank you, my good friend.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## faizan1990

Love the navitimers. On my list to add to the collection. Looking at the B01


----------



## LovecK

EVO is gone, but b01 has been with me since 2014


----------



## endotreated

I shall join this club tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

endotreated said:


> I shall join this club tomorrow, God willing.
> 
> An early congratulations then! I hope to add the blue dial/blue sub-dials variant to my collection. Post up a wrist shot when the deal is done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sangamos

Fun with black and white! '56 Breitling
Navitimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrounded21

Best club ever

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Izzy_Does_It said:


> endotreated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall join this club tomorrow, God willing.
> 
> An early congratulations then! I hope to add the blue dial/blue sub-dials variant to my collection. Post up a wrist shot when the deal is done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried 46mm all dial will be too big but I think it ended up just right for my wrist.
Click to expand...


----------



## fdm79

Looks perfect !

Beautiful piece ! Enjoy !

Got mine 20 days ago...


----------



## endotreated

fdm79 said:


> Looks perfect !
> 
> Beautiful piece ! Enjoy !
> 
> Got mine 20 days ago...


MAN that dial color!!!
And 20 years ago?!!! that's awesome!


----------



## Brice

endotreated said:


> MAN that dial color!!!
> And 20 years ago?!!! that's awesome!


"20 days ago"... &#55357;&#56841;

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## endotreated

Brice said:


> "20 days ago"... &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Loooool oops.


----------



## fdm79

Ahahahahahahaha... 20 daaaaays ago !

My first Breitling ! I am an unconditional Rolex Fan but have to admit that now I'm in love with Navitimers !

Mine is a Pan-American Bronze Limited Edition (1000 Pieces)

More pictures here:


----------



## endotreated




----------



## endotreated

fdm79 said:


> Ahahahahahahaha... 20 daaaaays ago !
> 
> My first Breitling ! I am an unconditional Rolex Fan but have to admit that now I'm in love with Navitimers !
> 
> Mine is a Pan-American Bronze Limited Edition (1000 Pieces)
> 
> More pictures here:


Stunning watch. 43 or 46?


----------



## fdm79

endotreated said:


> Stunning watch. 43 or 46?


43mm


----------



## fdm79

endotreated said:


>


Yours looks amazing too !


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Ckasik

Navi 01


----------



## fdm79




----------



## mwtang

I am glad making the decision trading the Navitimer World for Navitimer 01 a few months back. Without the "golden" wing, feeling something is missing in the dial. Probably just me.


----------



## endotreated

What a unique shade of blue!


----------



## binhta

mine )


----------



## fdm79




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

fdm79, that’s a beauty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fdm79

Thank you !!!


----------



## nrcarpen

I'm a little late to the party but I figured I'd offer my inputs now that I'm reunited with the collection. The 1461 was my first Navitimer and was exactly what I was looking for. The Cosmonaute has a story behind it, but it was worth the time, energy, and effort.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## jojo

Still got my 😉


----------



## Josh a

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gone but not forgotten...


what do you mean by gone?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Josh a said:


> what do you mean by gone?


Sold to a happy new owner a few years ago...


----------



## sasilm2

Also gone but not forgotten! Was my first breitling ever a d was my first luxury watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## aball

I have my B01 46 mounted on honey alligator strap right now, and I love it.


----------



## aball

I tried this new one on at my local dealer, but I'm not sure I like the new logo - too much space around it.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

aball said:


> I have my B01 46 mounted on honey alligator strap right now, and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 13460975


That's looks great with that dial. I will be buying that very strap for mine to give it a different look from my black alligator. It's nice when dressing to match brown leather shoes and belt. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

aball said:


> I tried this new one on at my local dealer, but I'm not sure I like the new logo - too much space around it.
> 
> View attachment 13460979


I see what you mean. I am wondering if and when the new presentation will grow on me. I guess I'm a purist preferring the wings, especially on the Navi, but we shall see. The few Breitlings that I own all have the wings. They're all keepers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaNy2309




----------



## Ricardo84

Stunning photos guys. Definitely a grail of mine.


----------



## bomba776

aball said:


> I have my B01 46 mounted on honey alligator strap right now, and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 13460975


What's your wrist size ?


----------



## RayRuyack

I'll add mine to this list. Found it while going some things from my mother. Had it serviced and cleaned up. Looking for a second hand to have it as close to original as possible.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Flyback is gone now but not forgotten...


----------



## daiKel

Allow me to revive an old thread please. I haven’t seen many 2018 Navitimer being posted so here you go! Got mine a couple weeks ago and absolutely loved it. Like someone mentioned above I’m a die hard Rolex fan but a Navitimer is just something I don’t see in Hong Kong a lot (if I’ve ever recalled seeing it on a wrist at all for my past decade in this city). The Navitimer occupied my wrist 24/7 since the purchase and had been an absolute strap monster that goes well with everything from leather to rubber strap to bracelet. Yes I missed the wings on the dial but whatever I could live with it. It just has this unspoken masculinity that the too often seen Rolex (nearly 95% or so called watch snobs in HK wears) lacks of. WR 30m is a pity and irritates me plus the 4:30 positioned date is not most ideal (luckily it’s that distracting from the black dial) otherwise this watch gets an 8/10 from me and wins 120% of my wrist time. 

Cheers
Kelvin


----------



## MSugarman

Thought I posted these already but I guess I didn't. Just sharing the Navitimer 1 airline tribute release soirée at the TWA hotel lounge at the world trade party a few weeks ago. Quite fun & lots of interesting breitling related conversation 
From l-r: Pan Am, TWA, Swiss Air














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

The Navi getting wrist time today. I love this thing. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunterfate

Navitimer love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Hunterfate said:


> Navitimer love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love indeed. That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunterfate

Thank you :-!


----------



## pa_blo05

My grail watch is the navitimer, and I am really considering buying it this year. I am really interested in the 2018 B01 46mm aurora blue, but have never seen one in person (my local Breitling boutique does not have it). Does any of you own it or has any real life pics of it? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## reluctantsnowman

D30022


----------



## daiKel

pa_blo05 said:


> My grail watch is the navitimer, and I am really considering buying it this year. I am really interested in the 2018 B01 46mm aurora blue, but have never seen one in person (my local Breitling boutique does not have it). Does any of you own it or has any real life pics of it? Thanks for your help!!!


Man you have a huge wrist then. 43mm is just good to me. I don't have pic but side by side when I was deciding between black and blue the black and white just provided better contrast than the blue and black.


----------



## pa_blo05

daiKel said:


> Man you have a huge wrist then. 43mm is just good to me. I don't have pic but side by side when I was deciding between black and blue the black and white just provided better contrast than the blue and black.


Thank you man! Yes, definitely if it´s going to be 43 mm it will be black and white. The 46mm version of the aurora blue is blue dial with white subs. I´ll need to do some research to find one.
Thanks again!


----------



## daaaabear

Hi everyone -

Soon to be (two or three days) Navitimer A13322 owner here. Was wondering what leather strap you all would recommend! The photo of my soon-to-be beauty is attached.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

I wear mine most often on a deBeer blue lizard strap. I find it very comfortable and compliment the watch well. But honestly, navi can pull off any strap out there.


----------



## BT1985

I have a soft spot for the Navi. Always have, always will.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daaaabear

NEW ADDITION TO THE COLLECTION TODAY!








I guess I'm in the club now.


----------



## david_h_moss

Awesome watch. It’s next up on my must have list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

daaaabear said:


> NEW ADDITION TO THE COLLECTION TODAY!
> View attachment 14170621
> 
> 
> I guess I'm in the club now.


Congratulations! That's a beauty. Love the shark mesh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daaaabear

Could anyone recommend a leather strap to purchase for my A13322?


----------



## Hunterfate

Original Breilting Calf or Hirsch Heavy Calf which is water and scratch resistant. Great strap. Wearing it in this picture


----------



## rhetto

Just joined the club!

Been drooling over this one for a few years, and after a few false starts I finnaly got it Tuesday, just in time for my birthday. Absolutely smitten so far!, what a beauty.


----------



## ANM8

rhetto said:


> Just joined the club!
> 
> Been drooling over this one for a few years, and after a few false starts I finnaly got it Tuesday, just in time for my birthday. Absolutely smitten so far!, what a beauty.


Gorgeous.


----------



## DripCassanova

My Navi world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto

Just because I'm only just on the honeymoon 😊, a few more pics on different strap combos.

So far it looks awesome on just about everything to me! What a beast 😍


----------



## darklight111




----------



## RLS1851

This is my Navitimer. I have an 8 1/2" plus wrist so this watch goes great.


----------



## Jhchr2

I've always wanted a blue dial and white subdial Navitimer in 43mm. One day I found this bronze dial and had to have it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

The Old Navi with all of his friends and a wrist shot. I feel in love with the old Navitimer when I caught a glimpse of it on Jerry Seinfeld's wrist while watching Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3502dav

rhetto said:


> Just joined the club!
> 
> Been drooling over this one for a few years, and after a few false starts I finnaly got it Tuesday, just in time for my birthday. Absolutely smitten so far!, what a beauty.


That is sweet. Is that 43mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkapur108

Does anyone have an a34350 heritage navitimer? Would love to see some pics in this thread.


----------



## poseidonsvault

One of my all time favorites in the collection.


----------



## deeee

Wife gifted me my dream watch for my birthday this year. Chronograph 41 with gold bezel. Just swapped to a steel bracelet.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I don't own this display back beauty anymore but digging through the archives I remember it well and how much I enjoyed this photo shoot...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Another long gone and regretted sale is my second Old Navi, this being an "Old Navitimer II" vintage 1994. It had the quite rare small tritium Arabic indices (not "cut off" like the larger Arabics on later Navi's) and a custom "flat" (not convex) sapphire crystal. Probably my favorite Navitimer of all and if I could buy it back today I probably would do exactly that... ;-)


----------



## IWC1987

My navitimer b03.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock

I've owned this Heritage A3535 for about 15 years....









Very impressed with the Navi Ref 806 1959 re-edition.









Photo credit: Breitling


----------



## AndrewG123

Spatiographe A36030.1 =)


----------



## rsittner

mwtang said:


> I am glad making the decision trading the Navitimer World for Navitimer 01 a few months back. Without the "golden" wing, feeling something is missing in the dial. Probably just me.


No. It's not just you. Wings all the way!


----------



## rsittner

Here are mine

Navitimer World Edition








Navitimer Montbrillant Olympus Moonphase in 18ct on a croc strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Don't know the owner. Pic nicked from the web. Caliber 13 Old Nav and a Mustang... b-)


----------



## WatchUDoing

Navitimer AVI


----------



## sasilm2

What do you guys think on a rubber?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Why not ? I wear it sometimes on Diver Pro III


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## citjet

An old photo and wish I'd not sold this Fighters Edition


----------



## citjet




----------



## Hunterfate

Love that "Flight computer" photo :-!


----------



## phaphaphooey

citjet said:


>


Excellent photo staging


----------



## aedward5

I’ve owned my Navitimer 01 46mm for a little over two years. Sad to say it’s been sitting in a watch case for a while now. May be time to sell her and pass it on to another collector. Still a heck of a nice watch.


----------



## heineken4u

phaphaphooey said:


> Excellent photo staging


The ol' E6B... Love that thing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUDoing

Navitimer AVI A13023, you don't see these every day!


----------



## rjs5689

I've lusted after this watch for awhile. Today, I finally picked one up!


----------



## Raffe

Navitimer 806


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Just joined the club! Picked up this 125th Anniversary A26322. Nice 43mm size and very classy.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crop from the archives...


----------



## technom3

First breitling!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, anticipating the end of October...



and I ain't skeered yet...


----------



## BT1985

O2AFAC67 said:


> From the archives, anticipating the end of October...
> 
> 
> 
> and I ain't skeered yet...


Love that Cosmonaut. I spent a long time trying to find mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## john9963

I've wanted a Navi for awhile, but couldn't decide on which one. Then this came along earlier this year and made my decision easier.


----------



## Schmoopy

Just picked up an Airborne.
Part of the reason why I decided to join a forum.


----------



## Grinderman

&#55358;&#56631;.♂


----------



## Mach68

First Breitling - Navitimer Ref. 806 1959 Re-Edition:


----------



## rhetto

Mach68 said:


> First Breitling - Navitimer Ref. 806 1959 Re-Edition:


Great way to start!, its a beauty ... welcome to the family ;-)


----------



## IWC1987

My Navitimers









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

A tad thick for formal day but on casual day the Navitimer is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## t.mur

I need a navitimer :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cropping an older shot from the archives. Long gone but not forgotten Old Navitimer II with the rare small Arabic indices (not "cut orr" by subdials). I truly regret ever selling this classic beauty... :-(


----------



## Dan417

Navitimer 1 - 41mm on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Just picked one up, my first Breitling.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived crop pic of my long gone display back Cossie posed on the _"External Stores Weights and Drag Numbers" _page from the Flight Manual for my also long gone O-2A... :-(


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet




----------



## trueblue40

Happy to post that I can now join the club.

Took delivery earlier today of a 1 month old B01 43mm

Very pleased with it
Nick


----------



## jojoinnit

I'm considering joining this club. I mostly do vintage and I've been looking at this 70s Chronomatic quite seriously. I don't know much about Breitling's so I just popped into this subforum to see what I could learn about these before I go in with an offer. Just saying hi 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue40

Here is a pic of my newly acquired Navi B01 43mm

Loving this watch.

It's simply stunning to look at.

Nick









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## isthar

Is this going to be know as the "justa" Navitimer? (Reference in the MINI Cooper world for those owning the entry base model). Hello all with my first Breitling!









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brmott

IWC1987 said:


> My Navitimers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I have the same Rattrapante and LOVE IT!


----------



## Jazzmaster

Here's a group shot...


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Photobucket is STILL down so experimenting with my Flickr account posting edited archive pics... :roll:

IMG_3467 1173WSHRP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Testing Photobucket again. Still not 100% but much better for now...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone now but this one remains my *all time favorite* Old Navitimer (II) ...

Old Nav wings Crop RT 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## IWC1987

Rattrapante 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac

My Navitimer B01 46mm on custom leather..


----------



## O2AFAC67

A tale of two Cossies...

CossieCamelRhodie Crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Coss FB LAST 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## kak1154

hisaac said:


> My Navitimer B01 46mm on custom leather..
> View attachment 14801061


Ooh! Where'd you get that strap?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hard to believe I could actually figure this stuff out almost a half century ago... :roll:

Cossie CPU-026 1280X800 crop Tight DRK post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## mosill

My 46mm Navitimer World


----------



## O2AFAC67

No props, just perfect hands and par epargne... ;-)

Cossie Dial Perfect 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

A little camel patina for my good friend Jim... ;-)

Cossie Cheetos 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> A little camel patina for my good friend Jim... ;-)
> 
> Cossie Cheetos 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


Man, is that a great look, or what?

Cheers, my good friend!
Jim


----------



## pepcr1

Navitimer on rubber


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone but a fave...


----------



## dlack

*VINTAGE NAVITIMER 81610 / A13019 CIRCA 1990...*

...ON O.E.M. 22MM BREITLING MESH


----------



## O2AFAC67

On OEM 22-20mm black calf...

Old Nav wings 1280X800DK! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## aball

My latest acquisition and I'm thrilled with it. B01 movement in a 46mm case on factory alligator, model AB012721/BD09 with 24MM CCFDBNB755P strap and 20MM DB deployant. The crown isn't as smooth as some of my other watches, but the power reserve is very impressive and it keeps perfect time.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My first two Breitlings, both Old Navi's...

Nav Poster1 1024 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

My 2nd Breitling Old Navitimer II...

Old Nav wings patch Crop RT 16X10! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## rsittner

Love that Gold & SS Navi with the gold sub-dials. Man, that's a sharp looking combo!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Love that Gold & SS Navi with the gold sub-dials. Man, that's a sharp looking combo!


Tanx! My late wife gifted that piece, my first Breitling, to me in early 1990 for our anniversary. Here are a few from the archives for you... ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie whistles-16X10 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo-UniqueMen

Your Navitimer is a beast. Striking dial as they are true testament of time and elegance, with functionality


----------



## citjet




----------



## O2AFAC67

citjet said:


>


423A on your A13322? I love it!!!! 
KInd Regards,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Both gone now but here are my first 2 Breitlings, both Old Nav's, both on their original 5 segment per link "Old Nav/Cosmo" Pilot bracelets...


----------



## paulwatches49

citjet said:


>


Great shot and a great model&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## paulwatches49

O2AFAC67 said:


> 423A on your A13322? I love it!!!!
> KInd Regards,
> Ron


Great shot with a great model &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Travelller

Just joined the club :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster

Travelller said:


> Just joined the club :-!


Congrats!


----------



## O2AFAC67

My long gone Flyback Cossie...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And one for my good friend Brice... ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> My long gone Flyback Cossie...


Such a great looking Cossie. And, a flyback, too? Sweet!!!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> And one for my good friend Brice... ;-)


In summer time, legal time is two hours ahead of solar time...









For you, Ron!

Cheers my good friend,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone now but certainly not forgotten... ;-)


----------



## Travelller

_From the last #fridaynightlumebattle_ b-)


----------



## trueblue40

I'll join in this thread with my member of the Navitimer family

Chrono-matic 44









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## PRS222

Beautiful watch. When I was researching Navitimers, I looked at this one before choosing the 01. What do you think of the plexiglass crystal? I tend to lean towards the sapphire, but a lot of people like the look of the plexiglass instead. Congratulations.


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Hi Dan, do you still have the Navitimer 41? I would love to see some more wrist shots. Can you recommend this model? I'm also thinking about buying this specific model.


----------



## epicfalz

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360turbo

Love navitimers


----------



## JP(Canada)

On number 5 now, over the years. I think I'll just learn the lesson now and keep this one.


----------



## ronsetoe

I would love to post a picture but since the new format, I can't.


----------



## elchuckee77

Just recently bought my first Navitimer, cant wait to get it, it is a Patrouille Suisse blue dial, will be posting pics soon.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick Reaction Alert...


----------



## Mickey®

elchuckee77 said:


> Just recently bought my first Navitimer, cant wait to get it, it is a Patrouille Suisse blue dial, will be posting pics soon.


You know we are all waiting...we haven't gone to work or ate dinner...just waiting.😁


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## watch1440

Navitimer Patrouille Suisse Limited Edition


----------



## Mickey®

Posted elsewhere but going on record on the Owners Thread...my 4 all keepers.


----------



## elchuckee77

Navitimer Patrouille Suisse


----------



## O2AFAC67

There are hats... and then there are HATS!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> There are hats... and then there are HATS!


Now THAT'S a hat! Nice combo there with the Camel Cossie!


----------



## Travelller

For your reading and/or viewing pleasure, fresh off the press 😉 🍻

Breitling Re-Editions 806 Navitimer & AVI 765: A Pictorial


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sadly, long gone now but all dues were paid...


----------



## munichblue

My brand new Old Navitimer 81610 with gorgeous lume. Sold mine some years ago and looked always back. Problem solved!


----------



## Travelller

munichblue said:


> My brand new Old Navitimer 81610 with gorgeous lume...


Congrats! Wear it in good health 😃👌🍻


----------



## pa_blo05

Good morning! I hope to become a navitimer owner in the near future, in the mean time I just enjoy your great pictures. Here is a great article I found with amazing pictures. Enjoy!



https://www.thenakedwatchmaker.com/decon-breitling-navitimer-01


----------



## tmokorn

My Old Navitimer D23322 steel and yellow gold with sunburst blue dial.


----------



## Travelller

Nice shots, keep 'em coming!   🍻


----------



## Jazzmaster

tmokorn said:


> View attachment 15437391
> 
> My Old Navitimer D23322 steel and yellow gold with sunburst blue dial.


That's a great looking Navi!

I particularly like the look of that Navi bracelet, with alternating steel and gold links -- very cool!


----------



## tmokorn

Jazzmaster said:


> That's a great looking Navi!
> 
> I particularly like the look of that Navi bracelet, with alternating steel and gold links -- very cool!


Thank you! The photo from my phone just doesn't do it justice. I picked this up recently after searching for well over a year. These are hard to come by nowadays. I wanted something with yellow gold to complete my collection, and I just had to have this bracelet! Unfortunately nothing recent (past 10 years) with yellow gold and display case back, but I think it's worth the trade off! Great shots in this thread... they encouraged me to pull the trigger!


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Sterling.GmbH

Just snagged one and it will be here Monday. Can't wait to contribute.


----------



## gmads




----------



## jonbe67

My 67 navi ( birth year watch )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuryboychenko

My long dreamed of Breitling Navitimer was finally delivered yesterday. It was quite hard to find a new one in store with the golden wings logo in the UK but I am so happy I managed to do it.


----------



## Travelller

yuryboychenko said:


> My long dreamed of Breitling Navitimer was finally delivered yesterday...


Congrats, what a great find! 😃🙌
Enjoy & wear it in good health 😉🍻


----------



## yuryboychenko

Thanks!


----------



## O2AFAC67

They really are sweet, aren't they?...


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Dark Overlord

Wearing the Navi on the camel deployant for the first time.

Not typically a big deployant fan as I find them hard to sometimes get the fit perfect. But this one is great, much better than a normal Breitling tang and buckle actually.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jQDVFR
] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Gavin Gear[/url], on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jQHtVs
] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Gavin Gear[/url], on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jPHrjt
] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Gavin Gear[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Jazzmaster

Dark Overlord said:


> Wearing the Navi on the camel deployant for the first time.
> 
> Not typically a big deployant fan as I find them hard to sometimes get the fit perfect. But this one is great, much better than a normal Breitling tang and buckle actually.


Now, that's a great look. Much better than the burgundy croc, methinks.


----------



## tjphysicist

Yes, yes i know..."it's not a chronograph", but I actually dislike chronographs: big hands tell time, small hands can do whatever else. Big hand doing chrono seconds always bothers me. I'm also pleasantly surprised by the accuracy of the sliderule once you get used to it

First time i wore the watch I spent 5 minutes being mesmerized by the dial...the blue and the silver just plays tricks with your eyes IRL.

sidebar: no big yellow certificate.... Apparently it's all digitally stored now, and this way you can legit transfer ownership aka breitling gets free user data


----------



## tjphysicist

so all sorted out with my AD now. just wanted to update you guys on how this works with Breitling. I'm not sure if you guys knew, but thought i'd put it in here just in case.

As per Breitlings own video, all the owner documents are stored digitally using Blockchain. When you get the watch it comes with a card that's activated that has a QR code, just scan the code and it will take you to the page to register the watch. Once registered you can: download the digital ownership certificate, they are using an app/system called Arianee Wallet. Additionally the COSC certificate may also be downloaded this way. Transferring ownership can also be done via the website. All new watches now come ONLY with this card and digital certificates. and according to the press release


> As of mid-January 2021, the digital passport and all its benefits will be extended to previously produced Breitling watches


. Importantly this means that for the "used market" going forward, do not expect physical papers as everything is digital.


----------



## SnapIT

Further information on Breitling's implementation of their block chain identification and tracking system..

CoinDesk: Breitling Goes Live With Ethereum-Based System to Put All New Watches on the Blockchain.








Breitling Goes Live With Ethereum-Based System to Put All New Watches on the Blockchain


Breitling is the first luxury watchmaker to offer an Ethereum-based digital passport for all its new timepieces.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Dark Overlord

Jazzmaster said:


> Now, that's a great look. Much better than the burgundy croc, methinks.


certainly looks good and the camel should patina nicely, but i like the burgundy too as well as the bracelet.


----------



## Hunterfate

Navitimr Heritage


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## O2AFAC67

Crop from the archives...


----------



## JP(Canada)

Still with Navitimer on Mesh today...


----------



## citjet




----------



## gmads

citjet said:


>


Looks like you're trying to punch the jet!


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## JP(Canada)

It was that time....


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archive shot...


----------



## King_Neptune

Okay, I can finally come into this thread.😉


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

qa_ii said:


> Okay, I can finally come into this thread.😉
> View attachment 15549121


Nice way to join the thread! That's a beautiful watch. Thanks for sharing.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Graneworm

Wearing mine today..






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Graneworm said:


> Wearing mine today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Beautiful white faced Navi there! Thanks for sharing.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

FOB (Fresh Outta da Box)! My slightly used, but MINT, Breitling Cosmonaute A12023ST2 Speciale (Display Back) was just delivered.









Poached from the web - showing the Display back.


----------



## Sub4

Inspired by the design of this watch... to simply wear it with joy.









Kind regards

Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbarmbar

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Super!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slin22

The wifes Navitimer and my Chronomat!

Also, just a quick question regarding Navitimer casebacks. I've seen some posts and photos showing the 43mm Navitimer with a steel caseback but my wifes Navitimer has an exhibition caseback. Is there a reason for the difference on what is essentially the exact same watch?


----------



## Sub4

slin22 said:


> The wifes Navitimer and my Chronomat!
> 
> Also, just a quick question regarding Navitimer casebacks. I've seen some posts and photos showing the 43mm Navitimer with a steel caseback but my wifes Navitimer has an exhibition caseback. Is there a reason for the difference on what is essentially the exact same watch?
> 
> View attachment 15585590


Beautiful pair. So so nice. Regarding the exhibition case backs: I've seen the older models that use the older ETA/Valjoux movements use the solid casebacks, while the new in-house movements (B01 movements) use exhibition backs for owners to see the new movement.

Regards
Louis


----------



## Sub4

Graneworm said:


> Wearing mine today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Love the white dial!! Couldn't decide between the white or blue but it was a toss up, but got the blue to match my other Breitling blue dials so no regrets... but that white dial would have been the "it" as much as my blue World GMT.

Kind regards
Louis


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Mickey®

Down to these two forever watches...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmmmmmph!!!...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jazzmaster

slin22 said:


> The wifes Navitimer and my Chronomat!
> 
> Also, just a quick question regarding Navitimer casebacks. I've seen some posts and photos showing the 43mm Navitimer with a steel caseback but my wifes Navitimer has an exhibition caseback. Is there a reason for the difference on what is essentially the exact same watch?
> 
> View attachment 15585590


I don't pretend to have an exhaustive answer -- but, I do know that, during the Schneider years, exhibition case backs appeared on limited editions (like the one on my "Blue Edition" Navi LE).

Let me also say -- that Bentley Chronomat is gorgeous. That shade of green (which I would characterize as "British racing green") is to die for. Congrats!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Watched a NASA documentary on TV yesterday and was thinking about Cdr. Carpenter...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zeit_time




----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of 16X10 high res dial shots from the archive to start the new year...


----------



## Flingwinger

While I have a few other Breitlings from the professional line, I just picked up my first Navitimer


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

That is very nice byunts 

Loving my Heritage, too


----------



## rsittner

Navitimer Montbrillant Olympus Moon Phase. Limited Edition #450/500


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## jonobailey

My new Navitimer 43mm B01, reverse panda dial.

Since its release I have barely seen mention of this colourway - not on online reviews, not stocked by that many places - is it purely that the prominently black panda dial is more classic Navitimer?


----------



## JP(Canada)

jonobailey said:


> My new Navitimer 43mm B01, reverse panda dial.
> 
> Since its release I have barely seen mention of this colourway - not on online reviews, not stocked by that many places - is it purely that the prominently black panda dial is more classic Navitimer?
> 
> View attachment 15655118


Not sure what's more popular, but this one's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Jpstepancic

I'm not going to say that the navitimer was a grail of mine because that implies that it's the only one im after. I find the it to be iconic enough that it has its own place in every collection. But I will say that owning a navitimer has been a dream of mine since I got into watches years ago. The last time I was looking for one I missed out on a number of opportunities to lock one down and in the end "settled" for the new reissue of the Autavia. It was a great watch but it just wasn't the one I wanted in my heart. That all changed this week. After searching for about 4 months I came across an incredible deal on one and couldn't pass it up. More importantly I was blessed with the knowledge from a number of other members here who helped me feel confident in the transaction. I learned a fair bit from you guys to help guide me through it and for that I am extremely grateful. It arrived today and I couldn't wait to put it on. Absolutely love it and I'm an very happy to be able to contribute to the discussions.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trellos

I love the 43mm blue dial with white subdials but a bit out of my price range for the moment. Hopefully it's in my future


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## rsittner

Jpstepancic said:


> I'm not going to say that the navitimer was a grail of mine because that implies that it's the only one im after. I find the it to be iconic enough that it has its own place in every collection. But I will say that owning a navitimer has been a dream of mine since I got into watches years ago. The last time I was looking for one I missed out on a number of opportunities to lock one down and in the end "settled" for the new reissue of the Autavia. It was a great watch but it just wasn't the one I wanted in my heart. That all changed this week. After searching for about 4 months I came across an incredible deal on one and couldn't pass it up. More importantly I was blessed with the knowledge from a number of other members here who helped me feel confident in the transaction. I learned a fair bit from you guys to help guide me through it and for that I am extremely grateful. It arrived today and I couldn't wait to put it on. Absolutely love it and I'm an very happy to be able to contribute to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Great find and a beautiful watch!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives again, for military historians...


----------



## Hunterfate

Navitimer Heritage


----------



## rbanks40

On the wrist today. I'm loving it more and more every time I wear it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Nastaliq

rbanks40 said:


> On the wrist today. I'm loving it more and more every time I wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there, I am trying to contact you about this watch. But not sure about how to do so. 
I have been a long time lurker here, probably around 10 years, but living in a 3rd world country means "proper" watches remain out of reach for a significant portion of the population when you consider exchange rates, shipping and taxes. This means that you probably have 10s of thousands of enthusiasts browsing the forum daily internationally simply appreciating the watches and learning.

If you consider the fact that most high end jewelers here don't know what COSC certification is, you realize quite quickly how inaccessible this market is for most.

Nonetheless, please let me know how to reach you, unless I am breaking the rules here, which I would obviously prefer to avoid.
Thanks.


----------



## Nastaliq

drefrank said:


> I have a question for the experts. While I am enjoying the straps - the watch looks very different depending on which one is attached (lighting plays into it too I'm sure), I'm wondering if there was a particular steel bracelet that was available for these watches. I've seen photos but haven't been able to find reference numbers. Mine is a 1969. Thanks!


I feel like steel versus leather straps on these change the structure of the watch quite a bit. I have seen these with NATO straps as well and they look amazing if the colors are not obscene obviously.


----------



## jaseyjase




----------



## rsittner

My Cossie was in the shop for service. It's good to have it back!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nastaliq said:


> Nonetheless, please let me know how to reach you, unless I am breaking the rules here, which I would obviously prefer to avoid.
> Thanks.


Simply click on the avatar or screen name of the member you want to contact. A screen will open with a box of text available which says "Write something to (member name)..." Type your message in that box and post it. A Private Message will be sent to the member. Your avatar will have a small red dot next to it when the member replies. Click on it and you'll see his reply available under "Conversations". And there you have it!...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## rsittner

My Navitimer World was in the shop along with my Cossie as noted above. Note to future self... remember how painful it was to have two of your "Go To" favorites out of rotation at the same time!


----------



## JP(Canada)

What a dial! I did regret selling the gold wing logo B01 Navitimer, but I'm just as smitten with this version.


----------



## njkobb

My 21 year Old Navitimer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kak1154

njkobb said:


> My 21 year Old Navitimer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I've got one of those!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## darklight111




----------



## rsittner

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 15772240


Gorgeous strap you have there!

Randy


----------



## darklight111

Still the same Hirsch Modena strap


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BWings

slin22 said:


> The wifes Navitimer and my Chronomat!
> 
> Also, just a quick question regarding Navitimer casebacks. I've seen some posts and photos showing the 43mm Navitimer with a steel caseback but my wifes Navitimer has an exhibition caseback. Is there a reason for the difference on what is essentially the exact same watch?
> 
> View attachment 15585590


You got me a bit curious there. May I ask what model numers the navitimer is? As said before by others, the exhibition caseback on the 43 mm with wings is always a limited edition piece. Which is a shame for me since the chances of getting one now are slim. But your wife is very lucky having one of these more rare beauties.


----------



## BWings

Has anyone here with a 2018 or older model been able to succesfully get their digital certificate?

Registration seems to be going fine but when clicking on 'get my certificate' it says that it is not yet available for my watch. I thought that from march foreward, watches from before 2020 could be added to this blockchain..... As the watch is purchased recently from an AD it already contained only the credit card sized warranty activation card. Anyone here with more knowledge on this?


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## rsittner

Swapped out the bracelet for an OEM Calf Leather Strap...









Randy


----------



## Travelller

rsittner said:


> Swapped out the bracelet for an OEM Calf Leather Strap...


what an awesome reference  🍻


----------



## JP(Canada)

And again....


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## surf4hours

New to me this week is a Breitling Navitimer Airborne. I'm in love with it. 

A bit of a unique version only made from 1995-1997.

Incredibly wearable size at 38mm and 11.9 thick.

Movement is a Breitling modified ETA 2892 with a Dubois-Dépraz chronograph module and 4th register for a pointer date.

The patina forming on the subdials seems to be normal with this model when I look at other photos online. Personally I feel the amount I have here adds character without looking distracting.

The dial has a beautiful color shifting blue sunray detail.


----------



## maksewendt

I can't unsee the Navitimer black dial with white subs. It'll happen at some point. I know the newest movement is a bear. Any thoughts on other good vintages to be on the lookout for?


----------



## Travelller

surf4hours said:


> New to me this week is a Breitling Navitimer Airborne. I'm in love with it...


Wow, just wow!!! Congrats 👏😍


----------



## rsittner

surf4hours said:


> New to me this week is a Breitling Navitimer Airborne. I'm in love with it.
> 
> A bit of a unique version only made from 1995-1997.
> 
> Incredibly wearable size at 38mm and 11.9 thick.
> 
> Movement is a Breitling modified ETA 2892 with a Dubois-Dépraz chronograph module and 4th register for a pointer date.
> 
> The patina forming on the subdials seems to be normal with this model when I look at other photos online. Personally I feel the amount I have here adds character without looking distracting.
> 
> The dial has a beautiful color shifting blue sunray detail.


Very nice! That is a great find. Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone but not forgotten...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maria

Love both of mine Navitimers!


















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## danc1996

surf4hours said:


> New to me this week is a Breitling Navitimer Airborne. I'm in love with it.
> 
> A bit of a unique version only made from 1995-1997.
> 
> Incredibly wearable size at 38mm and 11.9 thick.
> 
> Movement is a Breitling modified ETA 2892 with a Dubois-Dépraz chronograph module and 4th register for a pointer date.
> 
> The patina forming on the subdials seems to be normal with this model when I look at other photos online. Personally I feel the amount I have here adds character without looking distracting.
> 
> The dial has a beautiful color shifting blue sunray detail.


Thats beautiful! Some people would pay more for a dial that looks like that (looking at the rolex crowd) and you found it on the bracelet too. What a score!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bhardie

Lots of good looking watches.


----------



## JP(Canada)

New shoes...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Ham2

a close relative in 18ct


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zztopops

Thoroughly enjoying this Cosmonaute acquisition with new Hodinkee shoes. Such an iconic piece in Breitling's history. I think the gold case is a stellar match for the gilt print on the dial. Cool 24hr display.

I daresay this is so undervalued relative to market prices of other prominent 1960s era vintage chrono offerings, especially given it's pedigree. Quickly becoming one of my favorite chronos in my collection. Love it, LOVE IT!!! 🥰










Might have to track down an AOPA with syringe hands version


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## AndyCouey

I love a classic navitimer! I have 2 right now but oddly no pics, I'll have to remedy that soon!! I'm thoroughly enjoying looking at everyone else's for now.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## swift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

swift said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice combo. Is that an OEM strap?


----------



## ThaWatcher

On OEM steel, Rios leather and Artem sailcloth.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## swift

R.Palace said:


> Very nice combo. Is that an OEM strap?


Thanks Yes that’s an OEM breitling strap i bought it from the AD because the watch came with a steel bracelet, too shiny for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

swift said:


> Thanks Yes that’s an OEM breitling strap i bought it from the AD because the watch came with a steel bracelet, too shiny for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too shiny for me as well! Looks great, will need to add a Breitling calf to the collection. Looks great w the black dial. 

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick_PJA

I really hope Breitling will bring back the 'wings' on the Navitimer on future models.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Really liking this even if it's not the iconic navitimer.


----------



## R.Palace

It’s here and it’s a beaut.


----------



## ThaWatcher

R.Palace said:


> It’s here and it’s a beaut.


It sure is. 👍


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sadly gone now but still the brand icon IMHO...


----------



## CharlieMein

Hi! Does anyone know if the Navitimer B01 will ever be released in the reverse blue panda configuration in 43mm? I.e. the blue 46mm slimmed down to 43mm?


----------



## Kelvin0628

Have always liked the looks of the navitimers..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runhmc

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sadly gone now but still the brand icon IMHO...
> View attachment 16428014


If I get another Breitling, it will be this one for sure, l absolutely love the 24 hr dial!


----------



## rsittner

runhmc said:


> If I get another Breitling, it will be this one for sure, l absolutely love the 24 hr dial!


Me too! Business in the front...









Party in the back...









Randy


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## runhmc

Classic! Looks great on ya!


----------



## rsittner

R.Palace said:


>


Looks good on the starboard side. Bit of a pain with the pushers and crown.

Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Previously owned...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

Enjoying a gorgeous SoCal winter morning


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## illition

A relatively uncommon Spatiographe


----------



## rsittner

illition said:


> View attachment 16462171
> A relatively uncommon Spatiographe


I have never seen one of those in person. Very unique design! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## illition

rsittner said:


> I have never seen one of those in person. Very unique design! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Randy


I really like it! Neo-vintage, 41mm and with a domed mineral glass. Had a full service about 3 years back - and Breitling changed it to a domed sapphire glass 

They’re relatively unknown and still trading at fair value (IMO).


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

illition said:


> I really like it! Neo-vintage, 41mm and with a domed mineral glass. Had a full service about 3 years back - and Breitling changed it to a domed sapphire glass
> 
> They’re relatively unknown and still trading at fair value (IMO).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very unique piece! Thanks for posting. I found this article at Fratello with some very interesting info if anyone is interested in the Spatiographe,

Randy


----------



## illition

rsittner said:


> Very unique piece! Thanks for posting. I found this article at Fratello with some very interesting info if anyone is interested in the Spatiographe,
> 
> Randy


Cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JP(Canada)

I like the wings. I like planes. But I love cars, and I'm not a pilot. Here's my "no wings" Navitimer...again...


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## mrz80

The somewhat tarnished crown jewel of my collection: a non-AOPA Venus 178 Navi. I've had this sitting in a desk drawer for 20 years now, since my father's passing. It was my granddad's, then my dad's. At some point apparently it was dropped onto a concrete floor, as the movement has suffered considerable damage. I've finally reached the point of "I don't care HOW expensive it'll be, I want this watch wearable!" so off it goes to Winter Park to my go-to repair place. I should have it back by around the end of June.


----------



## R.Palace

mrz80 said:


> The somewhat tarnished crown jewel of my collection: a non-AOPA Venus 178 Navi. I've had this sitting in a desk drawer for 20 years now, since my father's passing. It was my granddad's, then my dad's. At some point apparently it was dropped onto a concrete floor, as the movement has suffered considerable damage. I've finally reached the point of "I don't care HOW expensive it'll be, I want this watch wearable!" so off it goes to Winter Park to my go-to repair place. I should have it back by around the end of June.
> View attachment 16491537
> 
> 
> View attachment 16491536
> 
> 
> View attachment 16491538



That’s a beauty. Don’t forget to update w/ the end result.


----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrz80

R.Palace said:


> That’s a beauty. Don’t forget to update w/ the end result.


Most assuredly.  Need to pick up a couple straps for it while I'm waiting. Thinking, black leather, brown leather, and maybe a steel bracelet of some description. Jury's still out on that last.


----------



## R.Palace

mrz80 said:


> Most assuredly.  Need to pick up a couple straps for it while I'm waiting. Thinking, black leather, brown leather, and maybe a steel bracelet of some description. Jury's still out on that last.


I’m having a strap sell off soon! Straps for sale also include OEM Croc and OEM military canvas. Let me know if you’re interested


----------



## rsittner

R.Palace said:


> I’m having a strap sell off soon! Straps for sale also include OEM Croc and OEM military canvas. Let me know if you’re interested


Please PM any further sales discussions or post them in the appropriate Sales Corner. 

Randy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## R.Palace




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

NT 43 mm B 01


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

I prepared the Navitimer 35 for my wife.


----------



## Travelller

The Navitimer turns 70! 🙌 🥳
Considering either the new 2022 Reverse or Silver Panda in 43mm - had the Rev. on the wrist already, just waiting to see the silver before making the call... 😃

'Till then I've got this one most awesome 806RE on the wrist today 😉🤙🍻


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## R.Palace




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## rsittner

Montbrillant Olympus Moonphase


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ThaWatcher

Navi8


----------



## ATD90




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

View attachment 16602329


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Travelller

😉🍻


----------



## Dark Overlord

found a watch twin yesterday


----------



## Hunterfate

Navitimer Heritage


----------



## rsittner

At AMS (Amsterdam Schiphol Airport) en route back to Zürich today









Randy


----------



## Travelller

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16602380


A great photo of a most awesome reference 😉 👊🍻

The "challenge" coin threw me off but if I'm not mistaken, that's a 1995 Cosmonaute... 🤔


----------



## O2AFAC67

Travelller said:


> A great photo of a most awesome reference 😉 👊🍻
> 
> The "challenge" coin threw me off but if I'm not mistaken, that's a 1995 Cosmonaute... 🤔


Thanks!  It's actually a 1998 A12023 Display Back Serie Speciale s/n 2476...


----------



## Travelller

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanks!  It's actually a 1998 A12023 Display Back Serie Speciale s/n 2476...


Sweet! Yes, the A12023 from 1995~? One of the best looking "Navitimers" of that period 👌👌😃🍻


----------



## O2AFAC67

Travelller said:


> Sweet! Yes, the A12023 from 1995~? One of the best looking "Navitimers" of that period 👌👌😃🍻


Indeed.  A number of years ago we did an informal study here on WUS regarding the A12023 and its "differences" The early serial numbers have 17 jewel Lemania's whereas the later numbers are all 18 jewel Lemania. IIRC, the highest serial number we were able to document was around 2800 at most. I think...  I don't recall seeing any A12023 dating past 1998 and certainly none from 2000 on. Somehow I THINK I remember seeing an A12023.1 but I'm old so probably wrong. All had "T" for tritium lume dials on each side of "Swiss Made". The "T" disappeared in 2000 when Superluminova replaced the "outlawed" radioactive tritium. Also interesting that the chrono brake on the Breilting Lemania was "Delrin", a Dupont product, in contrast to the moonwatch Speedie with its metal chrono brake. Further, the Lemania "1873" in the Omega Speedmasters was a twelve hour movement which became an "1877" when geared for the Cossie's 24hr dial. Just living in the past this afternoon, you know?...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## Travelller

O2AFAC67 said:


> Indeed.  A number of years ago we did an informal study here on WUS regarding the A12023 and its "differences" The early serial numbers have 17 jewel Lemania's whereas the later numbers are all 18 jewel Lemania. IIRC, the highest serial number we were able to document was around 2800 at most. I think...  I don't recall seeing any A12023 dating past 1998 and certainly none from 2000 on. Somehow I THINK I remember seeing an A12023.1 but I'm old so probably wrong. All had "T" for tritium lume dials on each side of "Swiss Made". The "T" disappeared in 2000 when Superluminova replaced the "outlawed" radioactive tritium. Also interesting that the chrono brake on the Breilting Lemania was "Delrin", a Dupont product, in contrast to the moonwatch Speedie with its metal chrono brake. Further, the Lemania "1873" in the Omega Speedmasters was a twelve hour movement which became an "1877" when geared for the Cossie's 24hr dial. Just living in the past this afternoon, you know?...
> Best,
> Ron


All very interesting info, T4S 😃
Re. Delrin break - Omega slowly introduced it from 1969 onwards. They opted to go (back to) a steel break for all display-back models but perhaps you were indeed speaking of only display-backs 😊 

I'm certainly looking forward to the 24th... 😁😉🍻


----------



## Mickey®

NOTHING scratches the itch like these two...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Travelller said:


> ... perhaps you were indeed speaking of only display-backs 😊


Yes, I was only referring to the DB's. 


Travelller said:


> I'm certainly looking forward to the 24th... 😁😉🍻


You bet. 60 years ago. Absolutely incredible...  And speaking about events of the past...


----------



## Travelller

O2AFAC67 said:


> ... And speaking about events of the past...
> View attachment 16622803


OMG, how COOL  is that!!! Respect! 😃👊🍻


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Travelller

#FliegerFriday × #PilotFriday x #NaviFriday 🙌 😃 🍻


----------



## JP(Canada)

Travelller said:


> #FliegerFriday × #PilotFriday x #NaviFriday 🙌 😃 🍻


Gorgeous!


----------



## ThaWatcher

It reads Navitimer but this model has since evolved into the Aviator 8.


----------



## vinnymac

Travelller said:


> #FliegerFriday × #PilotFriday x #NaviFriday 🙌 😃 🍻


WOW!


----------



## Mr-guy58

My 2001 Heritage that I bought new...still my favorite watch after all these years, and only losing 1 second every 2-3 days.


----------



## rsittner

Mr-guy58 said:


> View attachment 16656315
> 
> My 2001 Heritage that I bought new...still my favorite watch after all these years, and only losing 1 second every 2-3 days.


LOVE IT! That is a gorgeous Navitimer! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## Mr-guy58

I am curious, I know the reason I got the Breitling Navitimer...it was the look of the watch and the finish is outstanding! When it was time to get a luxury timepiece I was not enamored with a Rolex in the looks department and another choice was an Omega in the beginning. I happened to be looking on eBay at luxury watches when Breitling popped up...then I knew as they say.


----------



## Robertus

I hope the Grand Premier also counts - as it was advertised as part of the Navitimer collection back in 1999, the only year it was produced. So let me chime in with a bad photo about my two color combos: the black dial on a steel bracelet and the bicolor one on a steel/gold bracelet. Love them both.


----------



## rsittner

Robertus said:


> I hope the Grand Premier also counts - as it was advertised as part of the Navitimer collection back in 1999, the only year it was produced. So let me chime in with a bad photo about my two color combos: the black dial on a steel bracelet and the bicolor one on a steel/gold bracelet. Love them both.
> View attachment 16660135
> View attachment 16660134


Very nice collection! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## BlairB

Here is my Navitimer World. Have played around with a lot of different bands over the years but have really been liking this blue one recently.


----------



## ETA2824-2

BlairB said:


> Here is my Navitimer World. Have played around with a lot of different bands over the years but have really been liking this blue one recently.


On the pic it looks rather brownish ...
A wonderful Navitimer!


----------



## BlairB

ETA2824-2 said:


> On the pic it looks rather brownish ...
> A wonderful Navitimer!


Thank you! 

It's a color that is tough to photograph. It is a dark/subtle blue. I tried three or four different blue bands before finding one that seemed to work well without being too out there.


----------



## breakdownstatus

The recently discontinued A24322121C2A1, my all time favorite.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Cloudy and somehwat cooler than normal this Sunday. Timing my cigar smoke on the deck. I use my chrono function often. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## LP49

Just came in today!




























Surprised myself in remembering how to take out two links on the braclet. It only took a few hours of trial and error!!


----------



## rsittner

LP49 said:


> Just came in today!
> 
> View attachment 16666820
> 
> 
> View attachment 16666831
> 
> 
> View attachment 16666821
> 
> 
> Surprised myself in remembering how to take out two links on the braclet. It only took a few hours of trial and error!!


Time well spent with that beauty! Congratulations on your new acquisition. Enjoy!

Randy


----------



## LP49

rsittner said:


> Time well spent with that beauty! Congratulations on your new acquisition. Enjoy!
> 
> Randy


Thanks!


----------



## LP49

Changed bracelet to a strap.


----------



## Travelller

LP49 said:


> Just came in today...


Congrats!!! 👏😃🍻


----------



## LP49

Travelller said:


> Congrats!!! 👏😃🍻


Thanks!! Number two just got here an hour ago. Here she is, a real ' beaut!


----------



## LP49

All cleaned up.


----------



## ATD90




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good Morning! 😃


----------



## Travelller

My #BreitlingSquad 🙌 😃🙌
#806RE x #765AVI x #806TwinJet 
#FliegerFriday x #PilotFriday x #Navifriday


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## JP(Canada)

Travelller said:


> My #BreitlingSquad 🙌 😃🙌
> #806RE x #765AVI x #806TwinJet
> #FliegerFriday x #PilotFriday x #Navifriday


That's a great snap!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning fellow watch-nerds!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49

Love Lazy Sundays


----------



## rsittner




----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner

Full moon tonight and the Montbrillant Olympus is keeping the moon to task!








Randy


----------



## ETA2824-2

rsittner said:


> Full moon tonight and the Montbrillant Olympus is keeping to moon to task!
> View attachment 16697975
> 
> Randy


Never seen before! What a beauty!  
7751 inside?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Full moon tonight and the Montbrillant Olympus is keeping to moon to task!
> View attachment 16697975
> 
> Randy


Thanks, Randy. Now you've reminded me how bad I feel for not pulliing the trigger on this one brand new back in 2004. At the time, I thought it was maybe a little too large on my 7 3/4" wrist but I was _*Wrong!! 







*_


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

ETA2824-2 said:


> Never seen before! What a beauty!
> 7751 inside?


Thank you ETA2824-2. It is my grail watch. The Montbrillant Olympus is powered by the Caliber 19 movement (B19). It's a mechanical self-winding, officially chronometer-certified by the COSC, high frequency (28,800 vibrations per hour), 38 jewels. 1/4th of a second chronograph, 30-minute and 12-hour totalizers. Leap-year calendar with indication of the date, day, month and moon-phases. That's a LOT to fit in the case, but it does it so well!

Randy


----------



## LP49




----------



## Rodentman

I wish I still had this one, I truly do...


----------



## rsittner

Rodentman said:


> I wish I still had this one, I truly do...
> 
> View attachment 16700887


That had to have been a tough one to give up!

Randy


----------



## ATD90




----------



## rsittner

ATD90 said:


> View attachment 16701987


Man that green dial really sparkles in the sun! Absolutely GORGEOUS!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## Psudonim

O2AFAC67 said:


> Yes, I was only referring to the DB's.
> 
> You bet. 60 years ago. Absolutely incredible...  And speaking about events of the past...
> View attachment 16622803


That is very cool... Am important moment in time that epitomizes the cosmonaute


----------



## Psudonim

Travelller said:


> My #BreitlingSquad
> #806RE x #765AVI x #806TwinJet
> #FliegerFriday x #PilotFriday x #Navifriday


Awesome pic


----------



## LP49

Love the bling!


----------



## LP49

Toned it down.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## InitialAndPitch

Extra 300 + Navitimer = a very good day.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Extra 300 + Navitimer = a very good day.
> 
> View attachment 16721929


I like your maths, IAP!

Great plane and watch combination. Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## onehandedwatchman

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16685334


Love this model. Would you mind providing the reference #?


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## K42

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16749481


I like this particular layout where the sub dials are numbered in 1/6th increments. What year is this from and what is the model/reference number?


----------



## LP49

K42 said:


> I like this particular layout where the sub dials are numbered in 1/6th increments. What year is this from and what is the model/reference number?


Hi-glad you like it. The watch was made in 2000 and its reference number is A13322. The watch was serviced by Breitling in 2016 and is a complete set with extra straps and Breitling OEM buckles.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Benjaz4

Navitimer is arguably my favorite breitling produced. I love the busy dials and all the math calculations you can do with certain models. Being in the aviation field, that’s why I love them so much. Cheers!


----------



## R.Palace

B01 on Toxic/Ute nato. A combo I’m enjoying more than I thought I would.


----------



## JP(Canada)

R.Palace said:


> View attachment 16776043
> 
> 
> B01 on Toxic/Ute nato. A combo I’m enjoying more than I thought I would.


I like a Navitimer on Nato. Looks more the tool.


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## JP(Canada)

It has been 4 days since the last Navitimer was posted here in this thread, and I am having withdrawal symptoms, since my own Navitimer is at Breitling for it's first 2 year warranty check up. Help me out


----------



## TexasTee

Not actually wearing it, but always up for a photo op. 😎


----------



## rsittner

JP(Canada) said:


> It has been 4 days since the last Navitimer was posted here in this thread, and I am having withdrawal symptoms, since my own Navitimer is at Breitling for it's first 2 year warranty check up. Help me out


Just a little taste to keep those symptoms in check...








Randy


----------



## manofrolex

R.Palace said:


> View attachment 16776043
> 
> 
> B01 on Toxic/Ute nato. A combo I’m enjoying more than I thought I would.


What’s the lug to lug on that beauty ?


----------



## R.Palace

manofrolex said:


> What’s the lug to lug on that beauty ?


49mm L2L

Cheers


----------



## manofrolex

R.Palace said:


> 49mm L2L
> 
> Cheers


Thanks and it is the 43mm version ?


----------



## R.Palace

manofrolex said:


> Thanks and it is the 43mm version ?


That is correct. Reference AB0120.


----------



## R.Palace

Red light chronicles.


----------



## JP(Canada)

She's back from the first water resistance test, and while they had it they also corrected the alignment of the minute totalizer hand, which was slightly off since new. Quick pic...I missed it. Happy it's back again.


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but not forgotten, my all time favorite classic 1994 vintage Old Navitimer II on its original bakelite box...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gone but not forgotten, my all time favorite classic 1994 vintage Old Navitimer II on its original bakelite box...
> View attachment 16792354


Love it! You set the standard for the photo shoot, Ron. Here was my attempt.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## LP49




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## ATD90




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## BryanUsrey1

Happy to be a part of this. Finally. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## ATD90




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## manofrolex

Only got the avi part of Navi , close nuf right


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Hansaboy

Hi there, I found this thread right now!
And I did do a post regarding my Breitling before, but not here, so here it goes!

Its a Navitimer 1806, and I think it from 1968 based on on-line search etc.
I have ordered an extract from Breitling, so we will see?
It needs a service and a cleanup and also a new crystal since this one has a crack.
Any body knows were to find this??

I have also questions regarding if the lume is a relume, but once my watchmaker gets the watch, we will check it up..

I got it on an auction that i stumbled on...



And it is huge...

/Hansaboy


----------



## everestx

I picked this up over the weekend and even with relumed hour markers and hands I couldn't say no.


----------



## rsittner

Getting ready for a special occasion...


----------



## Benjaz4

Navis are my favorite model in the Breitling line up. I just took delivery of a U13324 41mm Navitimer 1. Id love to share but im on my computer! I had a 46mm World GMT which i regret getting rid of....


----------



## rsittner

Benjaz4 said:


> Navis are my favorite model in the Breitling line up. I just took delivery of a U13324 41mm Navitimer 1. Id love to share but im on my computer! I had a 46mm World GMT which i regret getting rid of....


Unwritten rule here at WUS... no pics = no watch  

Just kidding! But please post pics when you can. We love seeing them in the wild!

Randy


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## Hansaboy

Hansaboy said:


> Hi there, I found this thread right now!
> And I did do a post regarding my Breitling before, but not here, so here it goes!
> 
> Its a Navitimer 1806, and I think it from 1968 based on on-line search etc.
> I have ordered an extract from Breitling, so we will see?
> It needs a service and a cleanup and also a new crystal since this one has a crack.
> Any body knows were to find this??
> 
> I have also questions regarding if the lume is a relume, but once my watchmaker gets the watch, we will check it up..
> 
> I got it on an auction that i stumbled on...
> 
> 
> 
> And it is huge...
> 
> /Hansaboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16866454



Still waiting to go to my watchmaker - dont have much else to do..

So I got a new strap!

😄


----------



## rsittner




----------



## NYVirus

Gone but not forgotten (fixing the mistake of letting this go by getting a new Navitimer in a couple of days):


----------



## rsittner

NYVirus said:


> Gone but not forgotten (fixing the mistake of letting this go by getting a new Navitimer in a couple of days):
> 
> View attachment 16890465


Looking forward to seeing the new one on your wrist!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Full moon today!


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Gone but still a Navi...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ditto...


----------



## NYVirus

Here’s the new one on my wrist!


----------



## rsittner

NYVirus said:


> View attachment 16895368
> 
> 
> Here’s the new one on my wrist!


GORGEOUS! Enjoy wearing it.

Randy


----------



## R.Palace

NYVirus said:


> View attachment 16895368
> 
> 
> Here’s the new one on my wrist!


She will be missed but went to a good home. 

Cheers!


----------



## lax101

Vintage 806 here…


----------



## rsittner

lax101 said:


> Vintage 806 here…


Very nice. Oh... the stories it could tell!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## lax101

rsittner said:


> Very nice. Oh... the stories it could tell!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


The service bill would suggest there are quite a few stories to tell...


----------



## trueblue40

Over the moon with my new acquisition


----------



## wkw

Just picked this one up at Breitling outlet 30 minutes ago. I’m a happy camper 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ATD90




----------



## LP49




----------



## Amc7pe

Could anyone educate me on something. With the blue face navitimers with the older "wings" logo on them, are the movements in house or modified? trying to pick up a blue face navitimer on the used market and seeing what my options are as i want the older logo.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Amc7pe said:


> Could anyone educate me on something. With the blue face navitimers with the older "wings" logo on them, are the movements in house or modified? trying to pick up a blue face navitimer on the used market and seeing what my options are as i want the older logo.


HTH:

The Breitling Navitimer: History, Models & Functions


----------



## ETA2824-2

... or this:

Breitling Watch Ultimate Information Source, New Breitling Models, Galleries, Forum, Spotting Breitling Replicas, Watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## paulnewman

Got my 806 back from service, considering selling it


----------



## FL410

trueblue40 said:


> Over the moon with my new acquisition
> View attachment 16910378


Is that the 43? The new Navitimer is going to be my next big purchase, but I am paralyzed with indecision between the white and black 43, or the black and blue 41. I’ve tried both on multiple times, but I still can’t commit! Ordinarily I would go for a 41 over a 43, but the new cases wear so well even the 43 fits like a glove on my small wrist. It looks smaller than the 41 Tudor in that pic. (It’s kind of the angle of the watch, but still)

This was my last time at the Breitling boutique trying to decide.…


----------



## underpar




----------



## texasvolfan

FL410 said:


> Is that the 43? The new Navitimer is going to be my next big purchase, but I am paralyzed with indecision between the white and black 43, or the black and blue 41. I’ve tried both on multiple times, but I still can’t commit! Ordinarily I would go for a 41 over a 43, but the new cases wear so well even the 43 fits like a glove on my small wrist. It looks smaller than the 41 Tudor in that pic. (It’s kind of the angle of the watch, but still)
> 
> This was my last time at the Breitling boutique trying to decide.…
> View attachment 16954081
> 
> View attachment 16954082
> 
> View attachment 16954080
> 
> View attachment 16954079


Both beautiful watches and I have the new Navi on my shortlist for a next purchase as well. I’ll be going for the 43 black dial. Just so classic


----------



## trueblue40

FL410 said:


> Is that the 43? The new Navitimer is going to be my next big purchase, but I am paralyzed with indecision between the white and black 43, or the black and blue 41. I’ve tried both on multiple times, but I still can’t commit! Ordinarily I would go for a 41 over a 43, but the new cases wear so well even the 43 fits like a glove on my small wrist. It looks smaller than the 41 Tudor in that pic. (It’s kind of the angle of the watch, but still)
> 
> This was my last time at the Breitling boutique trying to decide.…
> View attachment 16954081
> 
> View attachment 16954082
> 
> View attachment 16954080
> 
> View attachment 16954079


Yes it's the 43mm version. Perfect size for me and I wanted the 'classic' navi look of the reverse panda dial so it was an easy decision for me.

Good luck with your choice. Both fantastic versions

Nick


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner




----------



## md2010

rsittner said:


> View attachment 16977136


Is it 43mm or 46mm?


----------



## rsittner

md2010 said:


> Is it 43mm or 46mm?


It's 46mm...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RLS1851

Have not posted mine for awhile.


----------



## Amc7pe

this thread is making me want another! keep it coming


----------



## rsittner




----------



## LP49




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's Navitimer with all features this concept offers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpkijd

I picked this guy up a few days ago as a spur of the moment purchase while exploring watch shops around Charlotte, NC. I had never really considered a Navitimer before but once I put it in my wrist….. I normally wear simple three hand pilot/field watches so this thing is a treat. Loving the complex and busy dial.


----------



## jnsjr

Received back from service this week. On a Rios1931 cognac strap.


----------



## rsittner

Rockin’ the Cossie today…


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner




----------



## Morlock




----------



## LP49




----------



## breakdownstatus

I'd go Blackeye Blue @FL410 but you can't really go wrong with those two.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My long gone two Old Navi's...


----------



## Hunterfate

Ron, that photo is so beautiful on many levels 😍 And those two girls posing are really special


----------



## TexasMPH

Jazzmaster said:


> Here are some more Navis...
> 
> Honor Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, on a related note -- Montbrillant Datora


On the Montbrilliant Datora -- go big or go home on the numbers! It leans so hard into the tool watch ethos that it becomes singularly awesome in doing so.


----------



## TexasMPH

Alpinoc said:


> Here's my Blue Navi! Love this dial!
> View attachment 12676391


That blue dial and tan strap are a great combo!


----------



## TexasMPH

johnny action said:


> since I can't afford the real deal I must be satisfied with this one. Once a dude in line behind me at the Walmart checkout complimented me on my "Breitling." I didn't correct him. I'm so lame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes it's just not worth the effort to explain. Shortly after I acquired my Breitling Superocean II 44, my wife made a passing comment about how she like my Rolex (she's not a watch nerd. At all.) I explained to her that it was about $8k short of a Rolex Sub (at the time) and looked nothing like a sub. She then told me she'd never heard of Breitling,
We're currently in counseling.


----------



## rsittner

TexasMPH said:


> We're currently in counseling.


Thoughts and prayers to you. Keep us updated.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone but IMO the most iconic and handsome Navi ever made, the caliber B13 small (non-cutoff) Arabics 1994 vintage Old Navi II...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Legibility sacrificed for beauty IMO. Owned this gorgeous piece for ten years before regrettably letting it go... 🧐


----------



## LP49




----------



## chillwill120

Just took this bad boy out of the safe deposit box as I’ve decided to wear it more often. One of my favorite watches of all time!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## chillwill120

This thing is gorgeous and honestly can’t believe how cheap they are compared to modern Navitimers and other iconic chronos (speedy, Daytona, el primero).


----------



## O2AFAC67

chillwill120 said:


> This thing is gorgeous and honestly can’t believe how cheap they are compared to modern Navitimers and other iconic chronos (speedy, Daytona, el primero).


Yes, plus it has the tough as nails caliber B13 Valjoux V7750 chronograph movement with the terrific quickset date complication. Your A13019 Old Nav also has the gorgeous 5 segment per link Old Nav/Cosmo bracelet making your watch IMO an absolutely iconic Navitimer with the best "bang for the buck" available on the pre-loved market. Enjoy and wear it in good health!  
Best,
Ron


----------



## ETA2824-2

My most precious timepiece for the Financial Analyst Convention in Bern today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...


----------



## ThaWatcher

It says navitimer on the dial.


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## LP49




----------



## ronsetoe

I have a few. here is one


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

On an Artem Sailcloth


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## texasvolfan

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...
> View attachment 17043023


What strap is that? That looks absolutely fantastic, it’s a beauty.


----------



## O2AFAC67

texasvolfan said:


> What strap is that? That looks absolutely fantastic, it’s a beauty.


Thank you so much!  It is a 2007 vintage OEM Breitling croco deployant in "camel" color. When new it was more of a yellow "ish" color but wear and skin oils over the years I suppose have given it a marvelous patina IMO. Here is a quick and dirty of it in a restaurant circa 2009...








And some years later...
















And quite recently on the slate dial Evo...








Dunno if the strap is still available for sale by Breitling but maybe NOS somewhere? I still wear this one quite often and the inside is certainly showing its age but hopefully it will outlast me... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Pretty excited as I just purchased my Breitling Navitimer, but the Rattrapante Black Face version with the B03 movement. Really enjoying this watch!

Video I took of my Breitling Rattrapante:


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Wearing my Rattrapante again today...


----------



## Simpkijd

Goes quite well with my Christmas sweater...


----------



## agrawalakshay1

I just bought the Navitimer with the black dial. Beautiful watch - though I must admit I really love the look of the blue dials (though I have not seen them in-person).


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Just on the way out to go through a few gears this evening with the Breitling Rattrapante Split Timer.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## InitialAndPitch

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to know if this is the “Aurora Blue” ? - (it’s a dial colour)

Nice piece.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> It's 46mm...


46mm is a substantial piece of real estate. I would have guessed 43-ish. It works well on you.

Here’s my 41mm black dial Navi and my 43mm Datora. Mrs Pitch has taken to wearing the Datora and she has slim wrists but it looks good. A few of her girlfriends wear quite large old Tag H, Rolex and the odd Breitling. Large format watches are having a bit of a resurgence with a nudge from Top Gun.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

FliegerFriday x PilotFriday x NaviFriday 🙌
TGIF / All the best for 2023 🍻


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## darklight111




----------



## JP(Canada)

Spent the last 3 weeks in Germany and the watch shopping was out of this world, as usual. 

Got to try the latest Navitimer and see all the other versions at the Frankfurt "Zeil" Breitling boutique. Boy, was I tempted. My wife talked sense into me, since I already have a Navitimer, but the updates to the dial, crystal, case and crown, really sing to me...I held off, but it may not last...lol...

For now, it's this...


----------



## rsittner

JP(Canada) said:


> Spent the last 3 weeks in Germany and the watch shopping was out of this world, as usual.
> 
> Got to try the latest Navitimer and see all the other versions at the Frankfurt "Zeil" Breitling boutique. Boy, was I tempted. My wife talked sense into me, since I already have a Navitimer, but the updates to the dial, crystal, case and crown, really sing to me...I held off, but it may not last...lol...
> 
> For now, it's this...


I was just there in November. Great Breitling boutique! Let us know when you fold and get the new one!

Randy


----------

